# Prewar Schwinn Autocycle original photos



## Clark58mx (Apr 18, 2019)

Scored these original photographs today at a local flea market. The bike in the photos is a full deluxe prewar Schwinn Autocycle. Thought I would share.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 18, 2019)

Observation....looks likes like the fender has no pinstripes....i would have figured that pinstripes would be there?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Observation....looks likes like the fender has no pinstripes....i would have figured that pinstripes would be there?




You're joking right? 

Funny, same spot, same house, same bike but different seasons and different riders.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 18, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> You're joking right?
> 
> Funny, same spot, same house, same bike but different seasons and different riders.



I dont see the pins....even put on my glasses


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 18, 2019)

Nice! And the fender paint is unique !


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow!
Those photos are fantastic!
I like to spend time, digging through those baskets of old photographs in the antique stores too.
I’ll bet you just about jumped out of your shoes when you came across those.
The best one that I’ve found was of a young man on his 1931 Excelsior Henderson model KJ.
Be sure and add those to the original photographs thread.


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 19, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> You're joking right?
> 
> Funny, same spot, same house, same bike but different seasons and different riders.




I'd have to disagree with the different seasons. Sure, one rider is geared up for colder weather, but based on shadow placement and small sticks and debris on the lawn, I'd say these photos were taken within minutes of each other.


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 19, 2019)

looks like siblings or cousins


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 19, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> I'd have to disagree with the different seasons. Sure, one rider is geared up for colder weather, but based on shadow placement and small sticks and debris on the lawn, I'd say these photos were taken within minutes of each other.



I agree both photos were taken the same day.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 19, 2019)

Excellent!
Can anyone make out what badge that is?


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 19, 2019)

aasmitty757 said:


> Excellent!
> Can anyone make out what badge that is?



Looks like the Henderson one with the propeller maybe.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 19, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Looks like the Henderson one with the propeller maybe.View attachment 983314




Good call!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2019)

I was thinking, Excelsior, but the Henderson propeller also looks like an X.


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 19, 2019)

Is that a tool bag on the bars hanging from crossbar speedo ?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2019)

I think, it’s a flask or water bottle.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 19, 2019)

Hopefully not a flask!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 19, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I was thinking, Excelsior, but the Henderson propeller also looks like an X.



I was thinking excelsior at first too. Maybe @hoofhearted can do his trick for us .


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2019)

I think the Henderson call is good one.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 20, 2019)

[QUOTE="ZE52414, post: 1013639, member: 76242"

]I was thinking excelsior at first too. Maybe @hoofhearted can do his trick for us .[/QUOTE]

===========================

*Here's what I came up with ....*

*You be the judge ....*

*Throw me a bone, please ....*

..... patric


----------



## barneyguey (May 30, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Looks like the Henderson one with the propeller maybe.View attachment 983314



My oh my! That's a perty, I mean pretty head badge. Barry


----------



## Brutuskend (May 30, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> [QUOTE="ZE52414, post: 1013639, member: 76242"
> 
> ]I was thinking excelsior at first too. Maybe @hoofhearted can do his trick for us .




===========================

*Here's what I came up with ....*

*You be the judge ....*

*Throw me a bone, please ....*

..... patric


View attachment 983553

View attachment 983554

View attachment 983555[/QUOTE]
ouh my EYE'S


----------



## Brutuskend (May 30, 2019)

Looks like a BR or SR in the upper left corner to me.

Looks like the same piece of trash on the sidewalk about a foot forward of the seam / crack on the right. I vote same day.


----------

